# OS X Developer Tools, Tips and Tricks



## alexworden (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi,

I learned a great new trick today thanks to help from guys on this forum - I was looking for a way to start applications from the console, and it seems there is a command for just that... "open". I was browsing OSX books at Borders this afternoon in the hopes of finding some kind of OSX for Developers book with this kind of tip, but no such luck. They're all dumbed-down pretty picture affairs explaining how to do the painfully obvious. So I'm delighted to come home to find this answer waiting for me. 

Can you guys recommend any good resources for OSX productivity tips for programmers. I use the console a lot and have found many tools to tame my MacBook Pro, but I wonder what else I'm missing out on... I've searched but can't find any single one-stop-shop for developer productivity tools and tips on the mac. 

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 20, 2008)

Do you mean terminal, rather than console?
Console is used to view the variety of system messages that are generated by your Mac, and does not provide any command line access.


----------



## alexworden (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes, I guess I mean Terminal. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 20, 2008)

macosxhints.com has some gems. It should be one of the first places you search for command line tricks.


----------

